

What to do when the client is 2 days late on payment? - Apane

So, I&#x27;ve issued the invoice last Monday, it is now the following Monday. Bare in mind, there is a clause in the contract that states they have 5 days to pay the invoice otherwise they will be charged additional percentage per day late.<p>The invoice was due to be paid on Saturday, and they are two days late. On the Saturday I sent them a reminder that the payment was due - and I&#x27;ve also just sent a notice that the payment is late, and if there is anything I can do to assist them in making the payment.<p>I haven&#x27;t received a response yet - any ideas on what I should do in this case? I&#x27;ve had no problems with them before but I&#x27;m getting a bit worried as this is un-like them.<p>Thanks!
======
edoceo
I generally don't worry until the 7 day late mark. I also exclude weekends
from my calculations. Some folks take the weekend off :)

+1 to the phone call; I do that on my 7 day mark.

My general process is: 0 - Send Invoice, due Net10/30 +10 - Invoice is Due
Reminder Email +17 - Invoice is Due Reminder Phone Call +25 - Email and Phone
again +30 - Add Late Charge, Re-Send Invoice

I repeat this pattern to 90 days, then sell to a collection agency (which has
only happened 1 time in 13 years)

------
logn
In the past once I've reached someone who acknowledges they're late on the
payment, I've offered to waive late fees if they pay immediately that day.
It's usually good incentive for them to actually pay. I'd ping them weekly in
different forms for a few weeks. Then I'd wait another few weeks and then file
a small claims case and send notice via certified mail. And mention you'll
drop the case if they pay prior to trial.

But 5 days isn't very long. I would assume the best and remain cordial
throughout.

------
osivertsson
Even if I had a bad feeling about it I would start by assuming this was an
honest mistake. Maybe something has happened suddenly in their private life,
so thread carefully.

Try contacting your client through some other means; phone or physical mail
marked urgent. Maybe someone else at your clients company if not a one man
shop.

Make sure to get feedback on the work you've done so far if you get hold on
somebody, to make sure it is not a disagreement about the work done.

Good luck!

~~~
Apane
Thanks! Good advice. I will try contacting someone else at the organization to
see if all is OK.

